# !!!!!BREAKING !!!! DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE IS DROPPING CASE AGAINST THREE STAR GEN MIKE FLYNN !!!



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

AP Exclusive: Justice Dept Dropping Flynn's Criminal Case
					

The Justice Department on Thursday said it is dropping the criminal case against President Donald Trump's first national security adviser, Michael Flynn, abandoning a prosecution that became a rallying cry for Trump and his supporters in attacking the FBI's Russia investigation.




					www.nytimes.com
				





*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS


Ohhhhh.......THE HAMMER IS FALLING !!!!

Where's that weasel Adam Schiff for Brains .....!*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

*53 Documents that Adam Schiff hid from the Public......!*

*Grenell is dropping the HAMMER on the " Schiff ".....!*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

*THE CRIMINAL EMPIRE IS CRACKING......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2020)

Opinion | Bill Barr Twisted My Words in Dropping the Flynn Case. Here’s the Truth. (Published 2020)
					

The F.B.I.’s interview of Mr. Flynn was constitutional, lawful and for a legitimate counterintelligence purpose.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Opinion | Bill Barr Twisted My Words in Dropping the Flynn Case. Here’s the Truth. (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The F.B.I.’s interview of Mr. Flynn was constitutional, lawful and for a legitimate counterintelligence purpose.
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Keep hiding from reality in your safe place.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep hiding from reality in your safe place.



*No one posting on this Forum from the CONSERVATIVE SIDE is Hiding...NOT ONE !*
*
Now as for YOU and your responses from that " Dark Space " you're inhabiting...well
that's a whole different story....which includes the other DNC/CCP trolls who are trying*
*very hard to HIDE from the TRUTH !*


----------

